# Shapers



## Hukshawn (Jan 19, 2018)

Are there companies still building new shapers? I really want one. It’ll be a loooooong time till I get one, but that hasnt stopped me from browsing. I’ve noticed it’s impossible (as I haven’t found one yet) to find a new one. For gawking purposes, anyways...


----------



## f350ca (Jan 19, 2018)

Still made in India. https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...6795112.html&usg=AOvVaw2ZED7U-e3AXYFVsej2e9r1

Greg


----------



## cjtoombs (Jan 19, 2018)

As far as I know, the smallest ones still made in India and China are around 14".  I don't know of anyone in the US who has ordered one, but I expect the shipping will probably be as much as the shaper or more.  There are plenty out there on Ebay, if you are willing to wait for one and drive a ways you can probably find one.  I will have a 100+ year old 16" Steptoe for sale soon, but it might be a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## francist (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 20, 2018)

Those are all biiig machines. Not quite like the 7" atlas’s that come up for sale once in a blue moon


----------



## ddickey (Jan 20, 2018)

And they're cheap too. Not sure what shipping would cost or if they're any good.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 20, 2018)

If all else fails you can build your own. Search Acto Super 8 on ebay. I have these plans and will build one. The plans are complete and easy to follow.

 Please be advised the plans have metric dimensions.

"Billy G"


----------



## brino (Jan 20, 2018)

....and there's also the Dave Gingery plans:
https://gingerybookstore.com/MetalShaper.html

here's an example build:
http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-metal-shaper-machine

...and another related thread:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shaper-diy.22310/

-brino


----------



## cjtoombs (Jan 20, 2018)

Gary Martin at Martin Model and Patern sells a set of castings for a 4" hand shaper.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 20, 2018)

How bad do you want one? 
*I have a 10" Ellis I'd be willing to part with. I restored it about 10 years ago and it's had very little use since. PM me if you're interested. I'm just south of Houston, TX *

*Randy *


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 24, 2018)

Oops, that's a 10" Vernon, not an Ellis


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 24, 2018)

Lol. Only a 24 hour drive.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 25, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> Lol. Only a 24 hour drive.


But worth every minute of that drive. Think of it as buying an adventure. ROAD TRIP!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 25, 2018)

Randy, If Shawn passes, Let me know.  I would love to have it, if it doesn't weigh over 2,000 lbs!


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 25, 2018)

GUUUUYYYSSSSSS...... *sad face*  

not fair.... i guarantee my wife would leave me if i bought another machine. the mill was this years big purchase. i have at LEAST a year before i can argue another piece of machinery. lol, and the mill was only 2 hours away and she thought i was ridiculous. i still dont hear the end of it when shes looking for something to throw at me in an argument.  

not to mention, i have absolutely no where to put a big shaper. 
i think before i bought a shaper, id buy a surface grinder. 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...00/1254651781?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

look at this little guy!! it would be PERFECT for my little shop. i really only make tooling to make more tooling for my shop. that is the extent of my hobby so far. this little guy would fit just right. 
but, alas, i sold off some stuff i dont use anymore to buy the mill. i dont have anything left to sell so those funds would have to come straight from the bank. that wont happen any time soon. lol.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jan 26, 2018)

If you are patient and keep an eye out, one of the size you want will become available.  Just keep searching Ebay, CL, etc.  If you are really patient, one will come up for a good price.  Shapers have seemed to be rising in price over the last few years.  I'm a bit of a shaper nut, so I have been keeping an eye on prices for some time.  I've paid as little as 200 USD for a Lewis shaper up to 1400 USD for a mint condition Cincinatti 24" Standard with a universal table.  I drove 900 miles to pick up the Cinci, about 140 for the Lewis.  Those mileage numbers are one way miles.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 26, 2018)

I bought a 6" shaper of unknown brand this year, and am restoring it.  I would love to upgrade to a 10" but I don't have room for anything larger.  I have access to a 22" Cincinnati Shaper, but it would displace half my shop, so no go. 

Gosh, I've never been to Texas, but it would be worth it to get a shaper! especially if everyone else passes...


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 26, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> GUUUUYYYSSSSSS...... *sad face*
> 
> not fair.... i guarantee my wife would leave me if i bought another machine. the mill was this years big purchase. i have at LEAST a year before i can argue another piece of machinery. lol, and the mill was only 2 hours away and she thought i was ridiculous.



My wife's attitude improved quite a bit after I worked on a few projects that she thought were useful.  If you can repair or improve something important to her, she might come around a bit quicker.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 26, 2018)

Unless I can fix her heating blanket or her Apple watch I gave her for Christmas, unlikely. She thinks my hobby is a huuuuge waste of money... She reads. Likes to go to the library and come home and read. And schooling. Loves school work... All of which costs little money. 

Except the schooling.... That's been tens of thousands. Yeah...


----------

